# Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich



## Two-Face (2. November 2010)

*Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

​ 


Das beliebte Importieren günstiger, unzensierter Spiele und Filme über amazon.co.uk nach Deutschland wird ab sofort mehr möglich sein - stattdessen erhält man eine Meldung "Game/Film/etc. xx cannot be shipped to the selected adress".

Dadurch möchte Amazon offenbar Verluste verhindern, indem man sich in Deutschland geschnittene Medien günstiger aus dem Aulsand beschafft.

Was für Auswirkungen dies auf den deutschen Spielermarkt haben wird, wird sich an den bald zweifellos folgenden Protesten der deutschen Videospieler messen lassen.

QUELLE:amazon.co.uk: Kein Versand mehr von PEGI 18-Titeln nach Deutschland - Leser-News von Stefan2803 - Cynamite.de - Games. Fun. Entertainment.


----------



## Painkiller (2. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

Na bravo! 

Zum Glück sind die Gesetze bei unseren Nachbarn etwas anders.  Österreich FTW!


----------



## zøtac (2. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr über amazon.co.uk möglich*

mMn hat sich Amazon damit ins eigene Bein geschossen, jetzt bestell ich Spiele weder auf amazon.co.uk noch auf amazon.de, so einfach ist das!
Ziemlich Fail find ichs trotzdem


----------



## debalz (2. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

einfach nur lächerlich die Maßnahme - aber leider wird das einem Konzern wie Amazon nicht schaden


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

Ja ist schade, stört mich aber nicht sonderlich - wird halt in Österreich oder bei Marketplace Verkäufern bestellt.


----------



## Necrobutcher (2. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

Warum die Maßnahme lähcerlich und dumm sein soll frag ich mich. Dumm wäre Amazon wohl wenn sie es nicht so machen würden, warum sollte man sich 50% der Einnahmen entgehen lassen? 

Wer kein Geld hat oder zu geizig ist sich die Spiele hier zu kaufen hat eben pech. Auf die großen Proteste bin ich mal gespannt, und selbst wenn wird das keinen jucken.


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

Es geht wohl eher nicht ums Geld, sondern um die Umgehung der Zensur bei bestimmten Titeln. Nicht jeder möchte als Erwachsener wie ein Kleinkind behandelt werden.


----------



## Necrobutcher (2. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

Also wo ist dann das Problem? Die AT Uncuts gibts inzwischen alle auch bei Amazon.de und inzwischen auch immer mehr bei Lokalen Händlern (Gamestop z.B.) und die sind auch zu 100% Uncut wenn es nicht gerade um verfassungsfeindliche Symbole geht wie das bei Medal of Honor der fall ist.


----------



## Pokerclock (2. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Dadurch möchte Amazon offenbar Verluste verhindern, indem man sich in Deutschland geschnittene Medien günstiger aus dem Aulsand beschafft.



Diese Spekulation halte ich für falsch. Amazon.uk versendet Medien ab 18 ohne speziellen Versand, der die Identifikation des Empfängers sicherstellt. 

Nach deutschem Recht (und das wird leider durch die Auffassungen der Landesjugendbehörden geprägt), muss eine Überprüfung beim Bestellvorgang erfolgen, als auch eine Überprüfung beim Empfänger des Pakets (Besteller und Empfänger müssen die gleiche Person sein). Amazon.de gewährleistet das. Amazon.uk aber nicht, müsste dies aber tun, auf Grund der Tatsache, dass der Leistungsempfänger in D ansässig ist. 

Diese Aktion ist nichts anderes als eine Kniebeugung vor dem deutschen Recht.


----------



## Rizzard (2. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

Die fehlende Prüfung bei Auslandskäufen darf eigentlich nirgends fehlen.

Sonst könnte jeder 14 jährige problemlos FSK18 Titel erwerben, was ich nicht unbedingt gut heise.


----------



## Torsley (2. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

ich hab bei spiele uncut käufen aus dem ausland noch nie den ausweiß vorzeigen müssen. wenn ich 18er sachen bei amazon.de bestelle wird nach gefragt.


----------



## Drapenot (2. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Na bravo!
> 
> Zum Glück sind die Gesetze bei unseren Nachbarn etwas anders.  Österreich FTW!



Mitlerweile wird immer mehr in Österreich bestellt.
Das man sich als Erwachsener so bevormunden lassen muss ist schon schlimm!


----------



## zøtac (2. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

Wenn ich Uncut Spiele aus Ö bestell werd ich nie nachm Ausweiß gefragt, zum Glück^^


----------



## Painkiller (2. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*



Drapenot schrieb:


> Mitlerweile wird immer mehr in Österreich bestellt.
> Das man sich als Erwachsener so bevormunden lassen muss ist schon schlimm!


 

Eine andere Alternative gibt es leider nicht. Ich denke das volljährige Personen durchaus mit den gezeigten Szenen/Animationen umgehen können. 

Leider gilt in Deutschland immer noch folgende Gleichung:

Computerspiele = böse / böse = Amoklauf/Gewalt etc.


----------



## Necrobutcher (2. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

Juar, wir können froh sein dass in Amerika nicht so viele Amokläufe gibt und sie daher ihr Zeug ungeschnitten lassen


----------



## zøtac (2. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

Jetzt müsste man sich fragen was es zuerst gab, Killerspiele oder Psychopatische, Gewaltbereite Menschen? MHM?


----------



## Klutten (2. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*



zøtac schrieb:


> Wenn ich Uncut Spiele aus Ö bestell werd ich nie nachm Ausweiß gefragt, zum Glück^^


 
Zum Glück? Ich finde es unglaublich, dass ein 14-jähriger (so wie du) zum einen weder von den Eltern noch von den Versendern kontrolliert wird. Das darf so nicht sein und ich würde es gut heißen, wenn es eine generelle Ausweispflicht beim Bestellen von "ab 18" Software oder Filmen gibt.


----------



## Necrobutcher (2. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*



Klutten schrieb:


> Zum Glück? Ich finde es unglaublich, dass ein 14-jähriger (so wie du) zum einen weder von den Eltern noch von den Versendern kontrolliert wird. Das darf so nicht sein und ich würde es gut heißen, wenn es eine generelle Ausweispflicht beim Bestellen von "ab 18" Software oder Filmen gibt.



QFT

Man kann es einfach nicht abstreiten dass solche Filme/Spiele gerade junge Leute beeinflussen. Wenn ich mir überlege wie ich mit 14-15/16 von Prügelfilmen beeinflusst wurde


----------



## DaStash (2. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was für Auswirkungen dies auf den deutschen Spielermarkt haben wird, wird sich an den bald zweifellos folgenden Protesten der deutschen Videospieler messen lassen.
> 
> QUELLE:amazon.co.uk: Kein Versand mehr von PEGI 18-Titeln nach Deutschland - Leser-News von Stefan2803 - Cynamite.de - Games. Fun. Entertainment.


Da muss man nicht mal solche Quellen verlinken. Alleine für die ab18 Prüfung will Amazon auf jeden Artikel 5€+ haben, dass geht gar nicht und deshalb hole ich mir auch keine ab18 Titel bei Amazon. Im Übrigen halte ich die Alternative im Ausland zu bestellen auch nicht, wegen den paar Euros, für lohnenswert. Da ist mir der Aufwand, die Bestelldauer und die Zahlung mit Kreditkarte einfach zu kompliziert.

Ich mache es ganz einfach. Ab18 Filme bei MM und ab18 Spiele in Östereich.



Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Also wo ist dann das Problem? Die AT Uncuts  gibts inzwischen alle auch bei Amazon.de und inzwischen auch immer mehr  bei Lokalen Händlern (Gamestop z.B.) und die sind auch zu 100% Uncut  wenn es nicht gerade um verfassungsfeindliche Symbole geht wie das bei  Medal of Honor der fall ist.


Das Problem ist das bei uncut Versionen Amazon.de 5€ für den  jugendschutzsicheren Versand haben möchte und wehe dem man gibt die  Personaldaten falsch an, in dem man beispielsweise ein Buchstaben  vergisst oder Ähnliches. Da sind die richtig streng und stellen nicht  zu.



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Eine andere Alternative gibt  es leider nicht. Ich denke das volljährige Personen durchaus mit den  gezeigten Szenen/Animationen umgehen können.
> 
> Leider gilt in Deutschland immer noch folgende Gleichung:
> 
> Computerspiele = böse / böse = Amoklauf/Gewalt etc.


Eigentlich gibt es die. Normaler Weise dürfen Gameshops, auch Mediamart  beispielsweise, diese Spiele unter dem Ladentisch verkaufen. Gemacht  wird es aber kaum.

Ich habe frühe die uncut-Versionen immer bei Media Markt gekauft. Da hat  der nette Verkäufer einfach ne Schublade geöffnet und gut war. 

MfG


----------



## Necrobutcher (2. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*



DaStash schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das bei uncut Versionen Amazon.de 5€ für den  jugendschutzsicheren Versand haben möchte und wehe dem man gibt die  Personaldaten falsch an, in dem man beispielsweise ein Buchstaben  vergisst oder Ähnliches. Da sind die richtig streng und stellen nicht  zu.
> 
> Eigentlich gibt es die. Normaler Weise dürfen Gameshops, auch Mediamart  beispielsweise, diese Spiele unter dem Ladentisch verkaufen. Gemacht  wird es aber kaum.



Ersteres ist auch vollkommen korrekt.

Zu 2. wie gesagt Gamestop bietet z.B. eine sogenannte Playercard an (4 free) mit der man bei denen im Laden die PEGI Spiele aus AT kaufen kann.


----------



## Falk (2. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

Amazon.co.uk ist ja auch nicht der einzige Shop, der von der Insel nach .de verschickt. Nur ist das ggf. nicht ganz so bequem und erfordert eine Kreditkarte.


----------



## Jami (2. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

Ja, aber welcher Shop versendet z.B. BC2 für 18 € ? Wobei, das ist ja Pegi 16.


----------



## zøtac (2. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

Wenn wir schon beim Thema  Jugendschutz sind, bei Steam ist da auch Nachbesserungsbedarf^^
Per Paysafecard kann jeder der lesen kann FSK18 titel kaufen. 
Und ich würd jetzt mal behaupten das "killerspiele" mich nicht beeinflussen, bin ein sehr ausgeglichener und ruhiger Mensch 
Aber die Deutsch Regierung reagiert bei solchen Themen über, deswegen muss man sich die Spiele ja auch erst ausm Ausland kaufen...


----------



## Timelezz (2. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

Bei Steam braucht man mitlerweise selbst über Paypal eine Kreditkarte, und diese bekommt man glaube ich erst ab 18.


----------



## Rizzard (2. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*



Klutten schrieb:


> Zum Glück? Ich finde es unglaublich, dass ein 14-jähriger zum einen weder von den Eltern noch von den Versendern kontrolliert wird. Das darf so nicht sein und ich würde es gut heißen, wenn es eine generelle Ausweispflicht beim Bestellen von "ab 18" Software oder Filmen gibt.


 
Ich muss dir da soweit zustimmen. Nur selbst wenn jetzt das Verbot aus UK bestehen würde, gibts immer noch problemlose Lieferungen aus AT, und in dieser Richtung müsste auch was passieren.
Jedoch würden dann wiederum die 5 Euro für die Identitätsprüfung nerven, gerade wenn man über 18 ist, und sich dieses Geld eigentlich sparen könnte.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (2. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

Tja, wenn die es so wollen... Damit fällt der Amazon-Konzern für mich schon mal zu 99% bei den Ab-18-Titeln weg. Bei Amazon.de fand ich die 5-Euro-Sondergebühr schon immer doof. Es gibt genügend günstige ausländische Shops, die sowas wie eine Altersüberprüfung nicht kennen. ^^ Ich habe erst gestern wieder ein Ab-18-Spiel aus den UK bestellt, das bei Amazon.de mehr als das doppelte gekostet hätte, u.a. wegen der Sondergebühr...


----------



## X Broster (2. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

Amazon macht doch dort genauso viel Gewinn, wenn sie das Spiel aus UK importieren. Nur der Wechselkurs ist anders.


----------



## mixxed_up (2. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

Tja, jetzt ärgern sich bestimmt viele über diese Maßnahme. Mir ist es ganz einfach egal. Noch nie habe ich etwas aus UK gekauft, nur immer bei Steam oder eben AT Import.


----------



## -Masterchief- (2. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

Ok ganz einfach:
In Österreich kaufen bzw über Österreich.


----------



## Stingray93 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

Hm Schade,
btw.
du hast das Wort "nicht" vergessen bei "nicht mehr möglich sein"


----------



## Seven (2. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

Tja dann wars das wohl. Ich bestelle nicht mehr bei Amazon(wenn die dt Version Cut ist)... Einfach gameware.at und gut ist..


----------



## totovo (2. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

Ich finde diesen ganzen FSK 18 mist sowieso quatsch!

Wenn jmd. ein solches Spiel haben möchte gibt es genug andere Quellen im www...

BTT:

So dann fällt Amazoon in meiner Schnellwahlleiste also auch weg. Schade.
Habe schon so manchen Film/Spiel da gekauft, bzw. meine Verwandschaft!

mfg


----------



## herethic (2. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

Was zur Hölle?

Keine Spiele mehr ab 18, kein Black OPS aktivierbar...wow das wird ein schlimmes Jahr.


----------



## Predi (2. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

Wo ein Wille ist da ist auch ein Weg. 
Man kann über einen Umweg immer noch 18er Titel bestellen.
Einfach auf Borderlinx regestrieren und dann die erhaltene Adresse bei Amazon angeben. Bei erhalt schickt Borderlinx dir es nach Deutschland und fertig. Das einzige was du bezahlen musst ist das Spiel und die Versandkosten. 
Aber ich finde das man über Ebay viel günstiger an Uncut Spiele kommt aber jeder wie er es will.

mfG Predi


----------



## Speed-E (2. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*



thrian schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle?
> 
> Keine Spiele mehr ab 18, kein Black OPS aktivierbar...wow das wird ein schlimmes Jahr.



Das stimmt so nicht. Man kann die Pegi 18+ Ö-Versionen und andere 18+ (USK) auch über Amazon.de bestellen, nur halt mit Altersnachweis beim Paketzulieferer.


----------



## Pokerclock (2. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

Nur mal als kurze Randinformation.

Hier gibt es keine Anleitungen bzw. Beratungen für Minderjährige, wie sie im Inland oder Ausland an Ü18-Medien heran kommen. 

*B2T*


----------



## JuliusS (2. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

Sorry habe mir aber nichts weiter gedacht , da Mods hier offen mit 14 Jährigen darüber geredet haben . Ich halte mich jetzt zurück . MFG Julius


----------



## riedochs (2. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

Es gibt so viele Händler in UK/US die nach D schicken, da kommt es auf Amazon nicht an.


----------



## Cinnayum (2. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

Ach Amazon.de prüft, wenn mein 14 Jähriger Sohn mit meinem Account Kill Bill 1-2 ab 18 kauft und mein Nachbar das Paket von DHL stellvertretend für mich empfängt?

Das is ja gut zu wissen, LOL.


----------



## DaStash (2. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Ach Amazon.de prüft, wenn mein 14 Jähriger Sohn mit meinem Account Kill Bill 1-2 ab 18 kauft und mein Nachbar das Paket von DHL stellvertretend für mich empfängt?
> 
> Das is ja gut zu wissen, LOL.


Dein Nachbar kann ab18 Lieferungen von Amazon wegen der Identitätsprüfung nicht entgegennehmen.

MfG


----------



## -Chefkoch- (2. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*



riedochs schrieb:


> Es gibt so viele Händler in UK/US die nach D schicken, da kommt es auf Amazon nicht an.



Sehe ich auch so, mit ner KK hat man sowieso kein Problem.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (2. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

Toll. Wollte eigentlich die Tage mal wieder was dort bestellen, seid ~ 4 Monaten. Wo soll ich jetzt so günstig an das Zeug kommen?


----------



## DarkMo (2. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

DAS is mir ansich wurst. zumindest, wenns so laufen würde, wie ich das für "richtig" empfinde: ne seperate ab18 ecke wo all die heimat- und gewaltfilmchen sich mit den ab18 games tummeln un gut. roter vorhang davor, unauffällige braune papiertüten und paar alte braune abgewetzte mäntel an die tür un fertig ^^

ich sag nix dagegen, dass hier ne fsk bestimmung vorliegt oder es beschnittene "low-fsk" versionen oder so gibt. ABER: als erwachsener der schon im kreissaal die schlimmsten dinge miterleben musste (als bsp  - das is fürn kerl horror! das bissl gewinsel der frau dabei.... *duck* ), der sich ins koma saufen kann un die rübe wegkiff...rauchen ^^ sollte man doch bitte auch irgendwo in seiner nähe an uncut software kommen oder? dann kann der auslandshandel gestoppt werden wie er will, juckt dann eh keinen mehr.


----------



## Predi (2. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

Dieser ganze Mist mit Cut Versionen und geschnitten etc. geht mir langsam auch ziemlich auf den Geist. 
Und wenn ich immer sehe das man an jeder Ecke solche Filme wie Saw ungeschnitten kaufen kann und Spiele wie Wolfenstein wegen Harkenkreuze indieziert werden, dann bekomm ich auch immer soeinen Hals....   
Erwachsene Menschen sollten selber entscheiden können was für sie gut und schlecht ist.


----------



## moe (2. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

macht irgendwie keinen sinn. logisch wär doch lieber weniger an ner uk-version zu verdienen, als gar nix mehr an ner nicht bestellten de-version, oder?

aber ich frag mich, warum die das erst jetzt machen. das müsste denen doch vorher schon mal aufgefallen sein, dass man das nach deutschem recht eigentlich nicht darf.

@predi: seh ich ganz genau so. in dem punkt hat deutschland (wieder mal) versagt....


----------



## thysol (2. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

Ich kann da ja trotzdem weiterbestellen. Irland FTW.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

Ist doch sowieso egal, die europäischen Versionen kriegt man trotzdem über Amazon und die sind alle uncut.


----------



## 3-way (3. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

Hier gibt es keine Anleitungen wie man als Minderjähriger an USK 18 Spiele herankommt, hier gibt es Anleitungen wie man als Erwachsener an ungeschnittene Spiele herankommt. Das ist auch gut so.
BTT: Bei Amazon kostet die AT-Version von Cod Black Ops 77 Euro. So viel Geld würde ich ich Leben nicht für ein Spiel ausgeben. Das allerhöchste wäre die Hälfte. Ne richtige Alternative ist diese Version von amazon.de also nicht.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

Über nen Zwischenhändler und nicht direkt von Amazon, wenn es dann von Amazon direkt keine Version gibt ist es halt Pech. Und man holt sich die wo anders, falls es einem dann immer noch zu teuer ist kann man es lassen. Es gibt Seiten die verkaufen die europäischen Versionen für 45 Euro wem das noch zu teuer ist, der muss sich nen anderes Hobby suchen, standartpreis und so.


----------



## INU.ID (3. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*



zøtac schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon beim Thema  Jugendschutz sind, bei Steam ist da auch Nachbesserungsbedarf^^
> Per Paysafecard kann jeder der lesen kann FSK18 titel kaufen.


Ist das so? Ich kann aus Deutschland (deutsche IP) im US-Steam-Store (in D gibts ja keine "18er" Titel) problemlos 18er Titel kaufen und mit dieser Paysafecard bezahlen?


----------



## Icejester (3. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

Ich lach mich schlapp. Amazon.fr geht auf jeden Fall noch ohne Probleme, wie es aussieht.


----------



## Hackman (3. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich lach mich schlapp. Amazon.fr geht auf jeden Fall noch ohne Probleme, wie es aussieht.


Oje, da kommen dann französische Versionen ins Haus? Hab bei ner kurzen Stichprobe (Dead Space, Orange Box) keine Hinweise auf die Sprache gefunden...


----------



## Wendigo (3. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Diese Spekulation halte ich für falsch. Amazon.uk versendet Medien ab 18 ohne speziellen Versand, der die Identifikation des Empfängers sicherstellt.
> 
> Nach deutschem Recht (und das wird leider durch die Auffassungen der Landesjugendbehörden geprägt), muss eine Überprüfung beim Bestellvorgang erfolgen, als auch eine Überprüfung beim Empfänger des Pakets (Besteller und Empfänger müssen die gleiche Person sein). Amazon.de gewährleistet das. Amazon.uk aber nicht, müsste dies aber tun, auf Grund der Tatsache, dass der Leistungsempfänger in D ansässig ist.
> 
> Diese Aktion ist nichts anderes als eine Kniebeugung vor dem deutschen Recht.



Kann auch sein, dass ich mich täusche, aber erfolgt die Zahlung nicht nur per Kreditkarte?
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Kreditkarte nur an Volljährigen ausgegeben wird.


----------



## Pokerclock (3. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

Nein, die Bezahlung ist auch anders möglich (selbst ausgetestet mit Lastschrift).


----------



## Necrobutcher (3. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

Das ist aber kein wirklicher schutz... gibt genügend Eltern die ihren Kindern diese Daten zur verfügung stellen.

Ich habe auch bis ich mir vor nem halben Jahr endlich mal Paypal geholt habe alles bei Steam mit der Kreditkarte meiner Mutter bezahlt 
Mein WoW Account lief auch gut 4 Jahre über die Telefonrechnung der Eltern, weil mir das zu blöd war immer so ne olle Karte kaufen zu gehen


----------



## Johnny05 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

Habe Ich zum Glück keine Probleme mit ungekürzte 18er Titel zu bekommen.Ich wohne nur ein paar Kilometer von der niederländischen Grenze weg,in Venlo bekomme Ich das was Ich haben will ohne Einschränkungen.


----------



## Vhailor (3. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Diese Aktion ist nichts anderes als eine Kniebeugung vor dem deutschen Recht.



Das sehe ich auch so. Ich finde das letzten Endes konsequent. Jedoch wird das für mich keine Rolle spielen, da ich ohnehin jedesmal auf den Marketplace oder andere Shops ausweiche.

Prinzipiell finde ich dieses Verfahren ähnlich nützlich, wie Umweltzonen in Städten.


----------



## Rongofrock (3. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

Das Problem sind die ganzen Marketplace Fuzzis die die derbsten Ab18 Spiele an Kinder verschicken. Das wird uns allen noch einmal wie eine Bombe um die Ohren gehen.

Auf der einen Seite werden Ladengeschäfte wegen einem Spieleverkauf an einen unter 18 Jährigen extrem abgemahnt, auf der anderen Seite bestelle sich der 12-Jährige über Mamas Amazon Konto einfach Crysis und ist nach der Schule da.

Ganz zu schweigen von den Ösis die sich wegen des Kommerzes ins Fäustchen lachen und die Menschenzerstücklerspiele den Kiddies nach Deutschland schicken.

DARÜBER sollten sich Erwachsene ärgern. Erwachsen heisst in Deutschland nicht Erwachsen.


----------



## RapToX (3. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

echt zum kotzen sowas. klar kann man sich die spiele auch bei den ösis kaufen, aber da sind die nunmal deutlich teurer.

das ganze fing ja schon am wochenende an, als der kauf von black ops aus deutschland nicht mehr möglich war. und jetzt weiten die das plötzlich aufs gesamte angebot aus? langsam ist das echt nicht mehr schön. wo soll das noch hinführen?




INU.ID schrieb:


> Ist das so? Ich kann aus Deutschland (deutsche IP) im US-Steam-Store (in D gibts ja keine "18er" Titel) problemlos 18er Titel kaufen und mit dieser Paysafecard bezahlen?


im (deutschen) steam store gibts sehr wohl ab18 spiele. und die sind für jeden zugänglich, da es keine alterskontrolle bei steam gibt. und eine paysafecard etc. können sich auch unter 18 jährige besorgen.


----------



## Icejester (3. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*



Hackman schrieb:


> Oje, da kommen dann französische Versionen ins Haus? Hab bei ner kurzen Stichprobe (Dead Space, Orange Box) keine Hinweise auf die Sprache gefunden...



Danach habe ich gar nicht geguckt, aber ich habe noch keine deutsche Version gesehen, die man nicht auch auf englisch hätte spielen können. Also nehme ich mal an, daß das mit französischen Versionen nicht anders sein wird. Zur Not kann man es ja immer noch zurückschicken. UK-Importe gibt es auf der Seite aber auch.  Da kann man dann sicher sein.


----------



## DaStash (3. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*



RapToX schrieb:


> im (deutschen) steam store gibts sehr wohl ab18 spiele. und die sind für jeden zugänglich, da es keine alterskontrolle bei steam gibt. und eine paysafecard etc. können sich auch unter 18 jährige besorgen.


Das Problem ist doch, dass trotz der Titulierung ab18 viele jener Spiele trotzdem geschnitten sind, siehe Pyramidenversion von Bioshock.

MfG


----------



## BabaYaga (3. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

Das Steam nur mit Kreditkarte funktioniert ist Blödsinn.
Zahle selbst schon paar Jahre über "Click&Buy" welches direkt vom Konto abbucht... bei dem Verfahren ist keine Kreditkarte notwendig.
Wäre auch witzlos da ich Kreditkarten nicht mag und nur weil ich über 18 bin will ich mir deswegen nicht so ein Teil zulegen "müssen" weil so ein Store es mir nicht anders bezahlen lässt...


----------



## Wendigo (3. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*



Marc81 schrieb:


> Das Steam nur mit Kreditkarte funktioniert ist Blödsinn.
> Zahle selbst schon paar Jahre über "Click&Buy" welches direkt vom Konto abbucht... bei dem Verfahren ist keine Kreditkarte notwendig.
> Wäre auch witzlos da ich Kreditkarten nicht mag und nur weil ich über 18 bin will ich mir deswegen nicht so ein Teil zulegen "müssen" weil so ein Store es mir nicht anders bezahlen lässt...



Meinst du meinen Beitrag?

Ich rede von amazon...


----------



## eVoX (3. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

Die Meldung scheint nicht ganz richtig zu sein, laut Gamezone gilt das nur für CoD: Black Ops.
Hat schon jemand probiert, einen anderen PEGI Titel zu kaufen?

Amazon UK: UPDATE: Kein CoD: Black Ops UK-Import für Deutschland


----------



## Painkiller (3. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

Ja... Vor einiger Zeit "Prototype". Das ging auch nicht.


----------



## eVoX (3. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

Was vor einiger Zeit war, ist grad unintressant, ich mein jetzt aktuell, weil es heißt für alle Spiele und Filme.


----------



## Eiche (3. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*



Two-Face schrieb:


> ​
> 
> 
> Das beliebte Importieren günstiger, unzensierter Spiele und Filme über amazon.co.uk nach Deutschland wird ab sofort mehr möglich sein - stattdessen erhält man eine Meldung "Game/Film/etc. xx cannot be shipped to the selected adress".
> ...


 Steam hatt das schon vor 5jahren geändert  bis dahin zahlte man in dollar wert


----------



## Torr Samaho (3. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

eine anmerkung - amazon.co.uk versendet schon seit mindestens 1 woche nicht mehr nach deutschland. da wollte ich nämlich black ops bestellen und bekam diese dämliche meldung.
nun gut, dann muss man sich halt anderweitig helfen, seine ehrlich erworbenen spiele auch vernünftig zu zocken. 
einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## RapToX (3. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*



DaStash schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch, dass trotz der Titulierung ab18 viele jener Spiele trotzdem geschnitten sind, siehe Pyramidenversion von Bioshock.
> 
> MfG


es ging eher um die aussage, dass es angeblich keine ab18 spiele bei steam gibt 




eVoX schrieb:


> Die Meldung scheint nicht ganz richtig zu sein, laut Gamezone gilt das nur für CoD: Black Ops.
> Hat schon jemand probiert, einen anderen PEGI Titel zu kaufen?
> 
> Amazon UK: UPDATE: Kein CoD: Black Ops UK-Import für Deutschland


würde mich jetzt auch mal interessieren, was richtig ist und was nicht. das cod nicht mehr ausgeliefert wird, ist ja bekannt. aber damit kann ich mittlerweile leben.

was ich auch seltsam finde:


> _Es wird gemunkelt, Amazon verzichte bewusst  auf den Verkauf von Spielen mit verfassungsrechtlich bedenklichen  Inhalten (etwa wegen enthaltenen Hakenkreuzen, etc.) [...]_


als ich mir vor paar monaten cod2 bei denen gekauft habe, waren die wohl noch anderer meinung


----------



## DaStash (3. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*



RapToX schrieb:


> es ging eher um die aussage, dass es angeblich keine ab18 spiele bei steam gibt


Ich wollte nur mal eben darauf aufmerksam machen da ab18 nicht zwangsläufig bedeutet zu 100% ungeschnitten. Wenn man das sicher will bleibt einem nur die Option im Ausland/Östereich beispielsweise zu bestellen, von daher ist es unerheblich ob Steam nun in Deutschland ab18 verkauft oder nicht. 

MfG


----------



## _Governator_ (6. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*



eVoX schrieb:


> Die Meldung scheint nicht ganz richtig zu sein, laut Gamezone gilt das nur für CoD: Black Ops.
> Hat schon jemand probiert, einen anderen PEGI Titel zu kaufen?
> 
> Amazon UK: UPDATE: Kein CoD: Black Ops UK-Import für Deutschland




So ist es nämlich auch... Ich wollt mir eh noch nen Spiel holen, welches ich hier in De nicht bekomme, weils gar nicht erst rauskam. 

Also hab ich mich mal schnell bei amazon.co.uk eingeloggt, das Spiel in meinen Warenkorb gelegt und bestellt. Funzt also alles noch so wie zuvor auch! Dass die bei COD BO da nen Riegel vorschieben ist ja klar... würden sich ja sogesehn strafbar machen, wenn die ein in De verfassungswiedriges Spiel nach De schicken würden...

Also alle wieder runnerkommen - es besteht kein Grund zur Panik!


----------



## Lekio (6. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

Wenns nicht mehr über amazon geht dann aus Österreich. Aber welche guten Shops kennt ihr da?


----------



## Cola_Colin (6. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*



_Governator_ schrieb:


> So ist es nämlich auch... Ich wollt mir eh noch nen Spiel holen, welches ich hier in De nicht bekomme, weils gar nicht erst rauskam.
> 
> Also hab ich mich mal schnell bei amazon.co.uk eingeloggt, das Spiel in meinen Warenkorb gelegt und bestellt. Funzt also alles noch so wie zuvor auch! Dass die bei COD BO da nen Riegel vorschieben ist ja klar... würden sich ja sogesehn strafbar machen, wenn die ein in De verfassungswiedriges Spiel nach De schicken würden...
> 
> Also alle wieder runnerkommen - es besteht kein Grund zur Panik!



Hab getestet: Dead Rising, Fallout 3, Gears of War. Alles kein Problem, bin immer bis zur Bestätigungseite gekommen.
Dieser ganze Aufruhr ist einfach nur ein bescheuertes Gerücht. Wo ist die Quelle zur Nachricht ? Mehr als ein paar Usernews von Leuten, die es nur mit COD BO getestet haben, gibt es nicht. Lustig wie sich alle Aufregen, ohne auch nur mal auf amazon.co.uk zu gehen und testweise ein paar Sachen in den Warenkorb zu packen und die Bestellung zu probieren.

Der Grund, wieso Amazon.co.uk die Titel nicht verschickt ist simpel:
1. Verfassungsfeindlich, und so weiter, blablabla. Deutschland eben.
2. Alle Spiele, die nicht versendet werden durften, verwenden Steam. Das lässt die Installation von der uncut Fassung von z.B. COD BO wohl angeblich in dt NICHT zu. Steam geht es da wohl wieder um die krankhafte Einhaltung von Punkt 1. Als ob es ein Gesetz gebe, das die Überwachung der Spieler auf die Nutzung der uncut-Fassung fordert.

Fazit des ganzen Aufruhrs: Tjo, wenn die Leute bei Steam nicht wollen, dass ich ihre Spiele kaufe, dann tue ich das eben auch nicht


----------



## WhackShit007 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Nein, die Bezahlung ist auch anders möglich (selbst ausgetestet mit Lastschrift).



Meine letzten Bestellungen bei Amazon gingen nur mit Kreditkarte. Lastschrift würd, glaube ich, garnicht mehr angeboten.


----------



## Pokerclock (7. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

Natürlich. Die letzten hundert Bestelllungen von mir - selbst die 91 Cent MP3 Downloads - gingen bei mir über Lastschrift.

Vielleicht bist du aber auch nicht solvent genug dafür (Schufa ftw...)


----------



## b0s (7. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

Wär mir auch neu aus Deutschland bei Amazon.co.uk per Lastschrift einzukaufen...
Kenne da nur KK als Bezahlmittel.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (12. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*



Two-Face schrieb:


> ​
> 
> *snip*


Am Arsch, lass ich es halt erst zu 'nem Kollegen nach London liefern, der etikettiert das Paket dann um und schickts mir trotzdem. 
EDIT: Im Übrigen scheints 'ne Ente zu sein, habs grad mal probiert, die Bestellung von Fallout: New Vegas kam bis zum letzten Button zum abschicken der Bestellung durch! : P


----------



## eVoX (13. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Am Arsch, lass ich es halt erst zu 'nem Kollegen nach London liefern, der etikettiert das Paket dann um und schickts mir trotzdem.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Im Übrigen scheints 'ne Ente zu sein, habs grad mal probiert, die Bestellung von Fallout: New Vegas kam bis zum letzten Button zum abschicken der Bestellung durch! : P



Das ist keine Ente, weil CoD BO nicht bestellbar ist alles andere doch, da steht aber schon im Thread bereits.



_Governator_ schrieb:


> So ist es nämlich auch... Ich wollt mir eh  noch nen Spiel holen, welches ich hier in De nicht bekomme, weils gar  nicht erst rauskam.
> 
> Also hab ich mich mal schnell bei amazon.co.uk eingeloggt, das Spiel in  meinen Warenkorb gelegt und bestellt. Funzt also alles noch so wie zuvor  auch! Dass die bei COD BO da nen Riegel vorschieben ist ja klar...  würden sich ja sogesehn strafbar machen, wenn die ein in De  verfassungswiedriges Spiel nach De schicken würden...
> 
> Also alle wieder runnerkommen - es besteht kein Grund zur Panik!


----------



## akif15 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*

Also ich glaube, ich habe erst einmal was von Amazon gekauft und das vor mehr als 8 Jahren.

Aber diese Werbung auf PCG und PCGH für die nervt ohne Ende ... Schnäppchen die in Wirklichkeit keine sind...die immer wieder kommen...usw...


----------



## HCN (13. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Keine Bestellungen mehr von ab 18-Titeln über amazon.co.uk möglich*



> Ausweispflicht beim Bestellen von "ab 18" Software oder Filmen gibt.


Kein Problem. ABER:

Dann ohne auch nur einen einzigen cent Mehrkosten für mich als Kunden. Auch nicht in Form von versteckten Preiserhöhungen oder Quersubventionierung.....

Soll Amazon die Kosten aus eigener Tasche zahlen und auf Teile vom Gewinn verzichten, dann können sie gerne meinen Ausweis überprüfen.

Abgesehen davon schadet Gewalt niemanden. Ich habe auch schon mit 12 Jahren Quake 1 und 2 gespielt und schaut mich heute an.....


----------

